# ستايل العيد مجانا لكم 3d-christmas



## faris sd4l (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح*

طبعا زي ما وعدتكم بتقديم ستايل العيد و مجانا للجميع
و الان اكتمل التصميم و هدية من للاعضاء منتدى التصاميم المسيحية و الكنيسة العربية​
*معلومات عن الستايل*​
الاسم : 3d-christmas
تصميم : faris sd4l
نسخة الستايل : 3.7.3
+ يعمل على الاصدارات الأقل نسخ
الحجم : 690 ك.ب قبل فك الضغط
الشكل : كما هو مبين بالشكل








و للمشاهدة المباشرة من هنا
التنزيل : من هنا

+ الستايل مجرب على كل من IE و Google Chrome و FireFox و هو صالح للعمل عليهم كلهم


أتمنى انه يعجبكم و أتمنى انكم ما تمحوا حقوق التصميم الموجوده في الستايل لكن بشكل غير مبهر
بنتظر رأيكم في الستايل و اذا حدا عنده مشكله بالتركيب يتفضل و يسأل


*تعديل مهم
'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'-'
وجدت خلل صغير بقالبين و تم اصلاحهم بالكامل
فرجاءً كل من قام بتنزيل الستايل و اختياره ستايل لمنتدياه ان يقوم بحذف الستايل القديم من
مركز الادارة بالمنتدى و رفع الملف الجديد المعدل للأفضل للجميع

رابط تحميل الملف الجديد من هنا

http://sd4l.1stfreehosting.com/files/3d-christmas-edited.rar

ملاحظة ملف الصور لا تحذفه فهو بقي كما هو هذا تعديل على ملف الستايل و ليس المجلد بالكامل
اقصد فقط على ملف ال xml الخاص بالستايل*



سلام المسيح يحفظ قلوبكم و افكاركم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

تحفه بجد يا فارس 

تصميم جامد جدا 

تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك واعمالك ​


----------



## faris sd4l (2 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> تحفه بجد يا فارس
> 
> تصميم جامد جدا
> 
> ...



شكرا كوكو على ردك الزوء
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MATTEW (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا فارس انا كان في تصميم ليك بتاع الاحمر في الذهبي انا ركبته بس في زرار مش شغال 

اللي هو زرار تعديل المواضيع و كمان لما اضيف رد من صندوق الرد السريع مبيحطش الا لما احدث الصفحه

ايه السبب 

شكرا ليك مقدما علي الاستايلات الجميله و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

اخوك 

فادي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 ديسمبر 2008)

استيل جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## بيتر منير (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ذوقك حلو حقيقي
ميرسي على المجهود


----------



## العجايبي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_*جميييييييل اوووووووووووووووووووووى الاستيل*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميييييييييييل جداااااااااااا
ااااااااانت فنااااااااااااااااااان
ربنا يباركك علي تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------



## faris sd4l (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*خجلتوني اخواني شكرا على ردودكم الحلوة
بالنسبة ل mr_fady ابعتلي رابط المنتدى تبعك حتى اشوف المشكلة*​


----------



## MATTEW (3 ديسمبر 2008)

طيب انا معرفش ازا كانت الاداره بتسمح بوضع المنتدي ولا لا 

بس ده الرابط الاني مش عارف ابعتهولك في رساله خاصه 

www.maregergesan.201mb.com


----------



## faris sd4l (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*نسيت انه خاصية الرسائل مش مفعلة عندك سوري
انا هلا دخلت و سجلت و ضفت رد لكن ما اعتقد المشكلة بالستايل لانه فقط تعديل على الصور و ترتيبها ام البرمجة ما إلها اي دخل بالستايل

اتوقع المشكلة مش بالستايل , جرب نزل ستايل تاني و تأكد اذا ضلت موجودة اذا اكيد مش من الستايل
بيكون عندك غلط ببرمجة المنتدى*


----------



## MATTEW (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا جربت و غيرت الاستايل اشتغلت عادي و مفيش اي مشاكل 

ايه المشكله بقي


----------



## Coptic Adel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا فارس علي التصميم ربنا يباركك*

*بالنسبة لاخي  Mr.fady*

*مشكلتك تتلخص في ارجاع*

* قالب editor_toolbar_on وقالب showthread_quickreply*

*المختصين بالرد المتطور والرد السريع *

*وهاتتحل مشكلتك بأذن المسيح*

*لو قابلتك اي مشكلة خاصة بالمنتديات *

*ياريت تطرحها فى موضوع وسيتم حلها بأذن ربنا*​


----------



## MATTEW (5 ديسمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *شكرا يا فارس علي التصميم ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *بالنسبة لاخي  mr.fady*
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك لكن انا حاطط قالب البوست بت  المطور و المميز 

و اللي لقيته كمان ان انا ممكن اعمل تعديل للاعضاء لكن مينفعش اعمل تعديل لمواضيع 

و ياريت لو عندك قالب بوست بت حلو حطهولي و شكرا مقدما


----------



## MATTEW (5 ديسمبر 2008)

معلش انا مكملتش الجمله اللي قبل الاخيره 

هو اني مينفعش اعمل تعديل للمواضيع الخاصه بيا


----------



## Coptic Adel (6 ديسمبر 2008)

mr_fady قال:


> شكرا ليك لكن انا حاطط قالب البوست بت المطور و المميز
> 
> و اللي لقيته كمان ان انا ممكن اعمل تعديل للاعضاء لكن مينفعش اعمل تعديل لمواضيع
> 
> و ياريت لو عندك قالب بوست بت حلو حطهولي و شكرا مقدما


 

*اتفضل اخى الغالى*

*قالب الـ،ـ،ـ editor_toolbar_on *

*للتحميل من **هنـــا*

*قالب الـ،ـ،ـ showthread_quickreply*

*للتحميل من **هنــا*

*امسح القوالب السابقة وانسخ ما بداخل التيكست*

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك جدا 
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## Coptic Adel (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مش تفكرني*

*نسيت ارفق قالب البوست بت في المشاركة اللي فاتت*

*دي نسخه من البوست بت معدلة لتركيب الهاكات عليها*

*حمل من هنــا*

:crazy_pil​


----------



## صائدالقلوب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

تم التركيب 

www.jiraq.com/vb 

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## faris sd4l (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا اخواني

صدفة اليوم و انا اتصفح الانترنت وجدت احدى المنتديات المسيحية منزل ستايل العيد
3d-christmas اللي صصمته

لكن وجدت خلل صغير بقالبين و تم اصلاحهم بالكامل
فرجاءً كل من قام بتنزيل الستايل و اختياره ستايل لمنتدياه ان يقوم بحذف الستايل القديم من
مركز الادارة بالمنتدى و رفع الملف الجديد المعدل للأفضل للجميع

رابط تحميل الملف الجديد من هنا

http://sd4l.1stfreehosting.com/files/3d-christmas-edited.rar

ملاحظة ملف الصور لا تحذفه فهو بقي كما هو هذا تعديل على ملف الستايل و ليس المجلد بالكامل
اقصد فقط على ملف ال xml الخاص بالستايل

أخوكم فارس​


----------

